# Pressemitteilung: Zebco reagiert schnell und kulant, DANKE!



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2005)

*Von AB - Mod Laksos:*

Nachdem ich mich bei ZEBCO für deren großartige Unterstützung und Beitrag zum Gelingen der Edersee-Tombola bedankt hatte und dabei aber gleichzeitig das Malheur von Boardie Knurrhahn mit einer defekten gewonnenen Rolle (ein kleines Schräubchen fehlte) erwähnte, hat ZEBCO sofort und unverzüglich reagiert:

Auch wenn jetzt, nachdem die Veranstaltung längst vorbei ist und die Firma dadurch mit Werbung in diesem Zusammenhang nicht mehr im Licht der Öffentlichkeit steht, schickte ZEBCO unkompliziert und unbürokratisch nur einen Tag später sogleich eine neue Ersatzrolle an Knurrhans Postanschrift, die ich der Firma vorsorglich gleich mitgeteilt hatte!

So eine begrüßenswerte Reaktion seitens dieses Herstellers, finde ich, sollte - obwohl sie sich am Rande und im Hintergrund abspielte - nicht unerwähnt bleiben und ein entsprechendes Lob verdienen!
Laksos



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen und mich auch extra nochmal bei Zebco und Frerk Petersen für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Regelung bedanken!!


----------

